# What are you proud of?



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

*Big victories, small victories, everything in between. What are you proud of?
*

I'll start.

I struggle a lot with reaching out for support. I don't allow others to be there for me. I'm there for others, but I keep everything to myself. I don't want to be a burden or bother pple. Makes for lopsided relationships and a lot of resentment. No bueno. I've made A LOT of progress with this in the last few months. This morning (and last Thursday actually) I was struggling with a particularly difficult issue- I'm doing something very scary for me atm- and instead of bottling it up and suffering alone in silence, I reached out. And I was heard and soothed and cared for and validated. This morning I literally closed my eyes and pressed the button on the phone as quickly as I could cause I was completely gonna back out. But I did it. It was awesome. From emotional isolation to connection. One step at a time. Yay!

Also I used to sing All. The. Time, but I'm way out of practice. I started practicing again recently and I've gotten some of my range back and my riffs and runs are getting way better. Yay.

I'm doing well with my eating today. Super happy about that.

Your turn!


----------



## Neddy123 (Jan 2, 2013)

That's awesome @SparklingWater

Mine is a little one, but its.....

Remaining polite. I happen to believe saying pleases and thankyous CAN go a long way, even if you don't know it. And it's literally the lowest form of human decency even if you are having a moment when you hate the world and everyone in it (which is basically me right now)

Hope i can make more significant progress like you in the next few weeks


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

@Neddy123 That's awesome. We could all stand to be more polite. Good job even working on it. Sometimes the intention is enough to start moving things in the right direction. Good luck!


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

I finally got to rebuild my emergency fund again. It's at $118 right now. Feels really good.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

My faith, my improvement with my anxiety, and still having a job.


----------



## Nick Attwell (Jun 16, 2014)

My partner

She is slowly facing her fears of her life with her abusive ex


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Wanderlust26 said:


> I finally got to rebuild my emergency fund again. It's at $118 right now. Feels really good.


That's amazing. Every little bit count. Feels good just to have that safety cushion.



Kevin001 said:


> My faith, my improvement with my anxiety, and still having a job.


That's amazing. You're working hard and it's paying off. Keep at it!



Twocky61 said:


> My partner
> 
> She is slowly facing her fears of her life with her abusive ex


Good for her. I'm glad she has your support as she faces what must be very diffcult for her. Hang in there.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

I'm proud that I got a university degree. I don't think I will be able to top that. Everything else seems to be going south quite quicky.


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

Told my doctor I hadn't self harmed in over a week and wasn't lying.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

I asked my friend if she liked milk in Hebrew, and I only got one letter wrong. :boogie


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

I'm proud that I graduated from college with honors and that I keep fighting even when things are tough.


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

SparklingWater said:


> That's amazing. Every little bit count. Feels good just to have that safety cushion.


Thanks. It finally feels like I'm doing something right.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

My second day of my little workout was a little better than my first. I been at it for 2 days straight. It isn't much but I really feel good about it. Especially with this workout video I had recently found on YouTube. 

Sent from Nelly's Air Force One using Tapatalk


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Fun Spirit said:


> My second day of my little workout was a little better than my first. I been at it for 2 days straight. It isn't much but I really feel good about it. Especially with this workout video I had recently found on YouTube.
> 
> Sent from Nelly's Air Force One using Tapatalk


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Suchness said:


>


BLAH you posted my workout guy LOL. 
I'll give this video a try tomorrow. I did my 15 minute workout for the night. LOL

Sent from Nelly's Air Force One using Tapatalk


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Fun Spirit said:


> BLAH you posted my workout guy LOL.
> I'll give this video a try tomorrow. I did my 15 minute workout for the night. LOL
> 
> Sent from Nelly's Air Force One using Tapatalk


He was a B movie action star back in the day.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Suchness said:


> He was a B movie action star back in the day.


Wow really?: O
Why haven't I heard of this Brothah?! LMAO :rofl 
He has some good moves there: D

Sent from Nelly's Air Force One using Tapatalk


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Fun Spirit said:


> Wow really?: O
> Why haven't I heard of this Brothah?! LMAO :rofl
> He has some good moves there: D
> 
> Sent from Nelly's Air Force One using Tapatalk


Who would have thought a white boy from Australia would be introducing you to some cool Brothah's?


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

@Suchness  
:rofl I know right :rolf I knew you would say something like that :rofl

Sent from Nelly's Air Force One using Tapatalk


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

lily said:


> lol, that green smiley is so funny the way it laughs!


I know: D That is why I use it quite often. It is cracking up big time. LOL.

Sent from Nelly's Air Force One using Tapatalk


----------



## CaptainBoz (Jan 20, 2018)

I used to be proud of my education. It was one of the few accomplishments I could point to and claim ownership. (Lately I feel I am being **** on by my family so not so much.)


----------



## Graeme1988 (Nov 17, 2018)

My musicality, I guess... though I wouldn’t say I’m a great guitar or piano/keyboard player.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

I'm proud of myself for getting a haircut yesterday - I no longer look like a Bee Gee.


----------



## Gamgee (Dec 1, 2017)

I reached out for help in August and got a job in December.


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

The management team gave me recognition for providing great customer service. (I had to have my picture taken. Eww. -_-) I'm surprised though because I'm pretty inconsistent depending on my mood. lol


----------



## celrys (Jan 6, 2019)

I got dressed today with the intention of going out. I also got a bit better sleep and was up before noon. Yep.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

My work ethic. I am good at my job and I take pride in my work. Always have even when I worked for my whacko ex-boss. At my current job, I have gotten recognition for the job I do and my attention to detail.


----------



## evolutionpsychology (Dec 27, 2018)

I'm a struggler, I've married a wonderful woman, I have hopes.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

The music I’ve composed


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Felt manipulated earlier this week, but I stood my ground and didn't run in to save ****. Boundaries are amazing!


----------



## Entrensik (Apr 25, 2014)

I'm proud that I have the cutest little dog in the world his name is Oreo. He's been my best and most loyal friend for the past 8 years.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*superiority*

everything everywhere

humans are mincemeat.

Slow. Retarded. my decades of such simple comparison of on-foot people incapable of moving / shifting their weight. age 99 or 4. obese?

on 2 or 4 wheels or worse on foot, me so much faster, not just drag race at all
swerving, dodging, no impact. weaving between all crowds... standing on escalators... i choose fixed steps and get there 12x quicker. reason to scorn all.
I have destination in mind. focus. set route. to/from rail station, home, routes adjusted all life...

speed of mind too! 
knowledge, experience too. No TV game shows! General knowledge? what's that military rank?


----------



## MMyoutube (Feb 17, 2019)

I am proud of the fact i am getting better and better dealing with my emotional conflicts and understanding of how mind really works.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

I am proud of myself for trying to better understand and practice Spirituality.


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

Not much, tbh.

I am proud that I finally managed to live alone. 

I am proud of my cat. I am proud of my little brother and step sister.


----------



## Sweet&Sour (Apr 11, 2019)

i havent watched pornography since before july (2018)
:•)


----------



## donistired (Nov 29, 2018)

Proud of myself for sticking through college. Just a few more weeks and I'm done. I've got this. Just gotta get through the rest.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

I can draw a liger. It's pretty much my favorite animal. It's like a lion and a tiger mixed... bred for its skills in magic.


----------



## drivendork1 (Apr 22, 2019)

I am proud that my life experiences made me stronger and made me the person I am today. Despite of the bullying, disapproval of society, and many other unpleasant experiences in my life, I have become the person I am right now.

Of course life is not all bad. I am grateful for many things. Material things and spiritual things.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

I did a home workout today. Seeing my friends here working out made me want to get back into it again. I fell off with my routine But today I did my Tae Bo with Billy Blanks. I couldn't believe how I was able to keep up with some of his moves. The last times I had did it I was off coordination with a punch and a kick and then switching over to the other side while making sure the body is in a good alignment. This time I was actually keeping up. I still need to get my arm aligned though. I did a 15:40 minute workout non stop. This is the first time I'm doing this workout while taking my new vitamin for my anxiety. Maybe it is helping me with my coordination before the vitamins I wasn't able to keep up. I'm quite happy with myself.

_Sent from my Beef-F-F using Tapatalk_


----------



## Jesse_C (Feb 13, 2019)

My proudest achievement is beating the Sephiroth boss in Kingdom Hearts II.


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm proud of myself for finally getting a job and being really successful at it. And still at it over a year later.

Also proud of myself for getting my license years ago and so far I've been doing pretty well with that.

And proud of myself for generally overall being a kind person. Even though I can be *****y at times and dislike people for a lot of different reasons. At the end of the day I still help people and want the best for them.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

My son.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

I don't have anything to be proud of so I'm going to say @harrison son too


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Oh I did think of something but it's not much. I'm proud that I'm always there for people whenever they need me.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

3stacks said:


> Oh I did think of something but it's not much. I'm proud that I'm always there for people whenever they need me.


That's definitely something to be proud of mate - I'm sure there're plenty of other things too. You've got a great sense of humour plus you're a good-hearted young guy - you should be proud of that too.

I'm off to bed now, it's Sunday night here. Hope you're doing okay over there mate.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

harrison said:


> 3stacks said:
> 
> 
> > Oh I did think of something but it's not much. I'm proud that I'm always there for people whenever they need me.
> ...


 Thank you! Goodnight, hopefully you get a good sleep. I'll be ok I hope.


----------



## giovanniiiii (May 22, 2019)

My job and that one time I made a viral Facebook page event that caused a ruckus back then


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*superiority!*

doesn't everyone have this?

all aspects

intelligence
awareness
Maturity
Speeed of thought + physical all gathered over time. learnt.
quicker than all

nodody listens to me

only some.

different from 99%

NO Dependents!! √


----------



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

I'm not really proud of anything. I've achieved competence in a lot of areas, but I'm not great at anything.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

* *




In the spirit of celerating small victories and giving myself credit where it's due

I've stuck with therapy and continue to see consistent results 
I searched for jobs, sent out resumes, filled out apps and interviewed
I now have 2 jobs that suit who I am rn (what I can currently manage,) one full time and one per diem
I researched careers and found one I believe suits me
I researched programs
I registered for school
I registered for class
I know when I'll take this entrance exam
I bought the comprehensive study guide for it and am now studying

I'm quick to discount my victories cause I fall into comparison and think well I 'should' already be there. But this is my journey alone and these are huge victories for me period. I know where I've been and what they mean to me no matter what anyone else thinks. Go me!


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

That I'm always trying to be a better ****-Sapien and Improve who I'am


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

1) I am trying to read and understand things outside of my field of study (I often get discouraged because, everything outside of what I've studied feels like greek to me) ....no matter how frustrating it is ...I keep at it.

2) Instead of dwelling on how my very small group of friends from high school has disappeared....I am actively trying to make new friends....still haven't clicked with anyone to the point of hanging out...but I keep trying

3) I keep exercising...even if I often feel like I'm stuck at "skinny fat"

@SparklingWater ....*I'm quick to discount my victories cause I fall into comparison and think well I 'should' already be there.*

I know what that's like. I often discourage myself that my acheivements are too small. Going according to my own list:

1) I often kick myself whenever I am trying to read something outside of my comfort zone (IE something unrelated to my job) ...I often find myself saying ...so many ppl have side gigs and learn trades like carpentry and plumbing...why can't I get this !

There are lawyers who run taxi at nights. Doctors who own farms. Bankers who play in bands. I often get stuck envying how these ppl are able to manage their main job and a side gig.

2) I often fall into depressed moods thinking that the friends I had from high school are gone forever, and I can't make any new friends who understand/tolerate my SA.

3) I often get discouraged by the size of my belly and randomly quit gym, lol. Skinny fat ain't no joke !


----------



## Reverie101 (Jan 5, 2018)

I'm almost half way through my dental ortho program and I'm just gonna keep moving achieving the next big thing.


----------



## beargi (Jul 10, 2019)

I'm proud of myself for not having fear of talking on the phone anymore and becoming stronger mentally, being more confident when I'm out of my comfort zone. Also getting my driver's license and overcoming driving anxiety (mostly).


----------



## Lyssia (Jan 27, 2013)

Proud of myself for coming back and
participating in this forum to try and help my anxiety.


----------



## lily (Nov 9, 2018)

proud that I exercised today, it made me feel better


----------



## SunshineSam218 (Dec 6, 2013)

I'm proud of myself and how much process I've made in therapy. I managed to get through all my PTSD symptoms and open up to my therapist about everything. I no longer think of my abusive ex boyfriend anymore and I'm starting to see a bright future for myself. So I'm very proud of myself!! c:


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

SunshineSam218 said:


> I'm proud of myself and how much process I've made in therapy. I managed to get through all my PTSD symptoms and open up to my therapist about everything. I no longer think of my abusive ex boyfriend anymore and I'm starting to see a bright future for myself. So I'm very proud of myself!! c:


Beautiful


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

I finally moved out of my parents' house.

Feelings of guilt and "abandonment" have kept me from taking this necessary step for a while now. But I have finally done it.


----------



## SunshineSam218 (Dec 6, 2013)

VIncymon said:


> Beautiful


Thank you!! Your very sweet! :smile2:


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

I am down 6 kilos in about 1 month. Feeling great :grin2:


----------

